# Tagging?



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Has radio tagging been done with ferals? It seems to me it would be a great way to keep track of a particular group,AND check in on individual cats,make sure they're getting along O.K.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Are you talking about the new product that attaches to a collar and you can track an animals by GPS on your cell phone? More info please. Im not sure what radio tagging is but Im a techno ninny!


----------



## The Divine Miss M (Oct 4, 2011)

I think the OP is talking about chipping. Like what they do with wild animals that are rereleased. It's an interesting possibility, but wouldn't be pretty expensive.


----------



## pauli (Mar 26, 2011)

The tagging I'm familiar with uses collar transmitters that are on the animals neck.
The animal is tracked with a direction finding antenna from an aircraft or truck.
This method is used by wildlife scientists.


----------



## Nora B (Nov 6, 2010)

There have been researchers doing this locally where I live. Here is a fairly recent article: Researchers track the secret lives of feral and free-roaming house cats | News Bureau | University of Illinois

Interesting stuff, but pricey, not just in initial equipment but in support and man hours as well. I can't see it as much of a viable option for most feral colonies as a matainence tool, it is hard enough to raise enough man power and money for basic vet care & feeding.


----------

